# Look what I found when I got home



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Over the past couple of years I have had trouble getting comfortable with a trim router for my needs. I have had the PC 7310 and then traded it for the Bosch Colt which I sold a short while back. What I wanted was a trim router with a plunge that was affordable. I studied the T-3 and finally gave up on the idea for the time being... that is until BJ punched me on the T-4 and woke me up on the issue again. The T-4 corrected some of the issues I had with the earlier model and BJ also pointed me in the direction of an over sized round base that would allow me to do the kind of projects I need this router for. I really want to try sign routing and small size inlays for box lids. I am intimidated somewhat with my regular size router for these projects and think the right trim router will allow me to move forward.

This baby has just arrived today and I am really excited about it and can hardly wait to give it a test drive, but I'm afraid that may be several days down the road with my schedule. In the mean time maybe BJ can give you a run down on his findings with the one he received a few days ago. Oops.... looks like I let the cat out of the bag that BJ has a new toy :jester:

I just had to share my gloat so here are some pictures to enjoy.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob

i really like the looks of the T-4! the plunge base and variable speed looks like a winner! 

i know you will enjoy the router. 

congratulations on the new toy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

gREAt 

Like you I have been wanting for a GOOD small plunge router..

This one looks like it's going to fit the bill,, I will post the other end of the book end routers in a day or two,,it's in parts right now,,putting on a new base plate from MilesCraft and drilling and mounting some built in LED lights maybe  and some ski rods.

I have wipe out one base plate so far.. many,many mounting holes in the MilesCraft base plate...tricky job..

=========



Bob said:


> Over the past couple of years I have had trouble getting comfortable with a trim router for my needs. I have had the PC 7310 and then traded it for the Bosch Colt which I sold a short while back. What I wanted was a trim router with a plunge that was affordable. I studied the T-3 and finally gave up on the idea for the time being... that is until BJ punched me on the T-4 and woke me up on the issue again. The T-4 corrected some of the issues I had with the earlier model and BJ also pointed me in the direction of an over sized round base that would allow me to do the kind of projects I need this router for. I really want to try sign routing and small size inlays for box lids. I am intimidated somewhat with my regular size router for these projects and think the right trim router will allow me to move forward.
> 
> This baby has just arrived today and I am really excited about it and can hardly wait to give it a test drive, but I'm afraid that may be several days down the road with my schedule. In the mean time maybe BJ can give you a run down on his findings with the one he received a few days ago. Oops.... looks like I let the cat out of the bag that BJ has a new toy :jester:
> 
> I just had to share my gloat so here are some pictures to enjoy.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your new toys *Bobs*. Keep us up to date as you use them.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Those look really handy, Bobs. Where did you end up buying them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

AFTER I buy a Bosch Colt you guys do this! Nice toys!!! I like the plunge idea! Congrats!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congrats, Bob, it looks like a very nice tool, however, be careful of those shocking screwed brass guides, the one piece steel one supplied is, in my most humble opinion, the way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

I don't want to step on Bob's post but I got mine from .

*********
Web Store Item Detail Page


total with shipping. Order Balance: $107.94 
===========



RustyW said:


> Those look really handy, Bobs. Where did you end up buying them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

This should make your day , the Triton guides (steel ones/METRIC ) will fit right in the T4 ..BUT you know me I got a new base to take on the brass guides and the plastic, brass tip ones as well  from Milescraft...I was putting lights in the Milescraft base but put in on the back burner for now because I have a base with lights I just need to drill some holes to mount the T4..


========




harrysin said:


> Congrats, Bob, it looks like a very nice tool, however, be careful of those shocking screwed brass guides, the one piece steel one supplied is, in my most humble opinion, the way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Well I said well it must be time for me to add to your post without stepping on your post...like you I'm excited about the new router,, 

I also got one or two new items at the same time as the router so I added them in the post 

I was going to add lights to the new base but not now ,,I have one  with 4 holes it's setup with lights for the router ..


==========



Bob said:


> Over the past couple of years I have had trouble getting comfortable with a trim router for my needs. I have had the PC 7310 and then traded it for the Bosch Colt which I sold a short while back. What I wanted was a trim router with a plunge that was affordable. I studied the T-3 and finally gave up on the idea for the time being... that is until BJ punched me on the T-4 and woke me up on the issue again. The T-4 corrected some of the issues I had with the earlier model and BJ also pointed me in the direction of an over sized round base that would allow me to do the kind of projects I need this router for. I really want to try sign routing and small size inlays for box lids. I am intimidated somewhat with my regular size router for these projects and think the right trim router will allow me to move forward.
> 
> This baby has just arrived today and I am really excited about it and can hardly wait to give it a test drive, but I'm afraid that may be several days down the road with my schedule. In the mean time maybe BJ can give you a run down on his findings with the one he received a few days ago. Oops.... looks like I let the cat out of the bag that BJ has a new toy :jester:
> 
> I just had to share my gloat so here are some pictures to enjoy.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a nice haul BobJ!

i like the trend T-4!

i also like the ski jig, it looks like the handles are high enough on the router not to even need a cutout! 

i dont think my wife knows about all of my measly 4 routers, i know you try to keep yours from knowing the exact number.

in fact do you even know how many you have? 

i know you will put it into action


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Thanks 

" in fact do you even know how many you have? "
No,, not for sure hahahahaha it's like when the ash (chip) tray is full get a new one..


========



levon said:


> thats a nice haul BobJ!
> 
> i like the trend T-4!
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha
well if the dump starts refusing your "chips" call me and i will try to help you. lollol


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought you told me the other day when I was there you finally had all the tools you needed, I think I laughted then and I am laughing now. You'll never have all the tools you need!!

Looking good, do you want to bring it over here or should I just come by there some time?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey BJ.... step on this post all you want, I will only learn from your contributions :laugh:

Thanks for the pictures, I will study them when I get a chance and see where I need to go with my new toy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A great collection of photographs Bj but that illuminated base looks on the clumsy side to me and seems to be very thick and so loses quite a lot of depth of cut. All is not doom and gloom, your shot #13, now this is what it should be all about, SAFE, sensible one piece template guides, now how about having a car boot sale of that vast quantity of three piece brass guides you have, or may be you'll get more weighing them in for scrap value!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks ,,,I was surprise you didn't say anything about my drill chuck for the router 

The illuminated base is not to thick it's only 1/2" thick ,,and all the power is right on the same base..

Number 13 shows the Triron brand guides, note how clean they are,,about 1 1/2 years old and not used yet..

By the way I don't use a 3 part brass guides setup just a 2 part guide setup,the guide and the nut to hold them in PLACE.., I should note they do come in fine thread and med.thread size, the fine thread ones do hold better..

=========





harrysin said:


> A great collection of photographs Bj but that illuminated base looks on the clumsy side to me and seems to be very thick and so loses quite a lot of depth of cut. All is not doom and gloom, your shot #13, now this is what it should be all about, SAFE, sensible one piece template guides, now how about having a car boot sale of that vast quantity of three piece brass guides you have, or may be you'll get more weighing them in for scrap value!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw the chuck Bj but didn't even consider that anyone would use such a thing in a ROUTER!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

O no Not you too,,I do but I will drop it for now, no need to get it going again 

I tough you would get a big kick out of the MilesCraft plate with the turn-lock guides, they stay in place without any screws to drop down in the motor..I know you don't like brass but they are great just like the base plate that can be used on many routers plus note the big hole for the bigger bits when the turn-lock is not in place,,up to a 2" OD bit for slot cutters,rabbit bits,round overs,etc. I also reworked one of the MilesCraft base plates to take on the 1 1/2" brass guides..

As far a the 1/2" thick light base,,this small router is for light work, inlay,sign work,etc. and it only needs to plunge down to 1/4" to 1/2" deep the norm, it's like using a 22g gun I don't need to use a M16 router for small jobs..

Neat little router soft start and the VS, is great part of the router.. 

====



harrysin said:


> I saw the chuck Bj but didn't even consider that anyone would use such a thing in a ROUTER!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Well I said well it must be time for me to add to your post without stepping on your post...like you I'm excited about the new router,,
> 
> ...


Looks like a Milescraft Fest! How do you like their Lock jigs? I liked the idea but decided that as our locks over here were likely to be differently sized, I'd still have to make up some extras and never bothered. A lot of their other stuff seems well designed and very reasonably priced.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

levon said:


> i also like the ski jig, it looks like the handles are high enough on the router not to even need a cutout!


Now the penny has dropped on why those cutouts are there! Duh! Some days I'm wondering what the future holds!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob N.

Just a update  and a small review on the T4 router/>>


A very easy way to put on a base plate on the T4 or just about any router..
It took less than 5 miles to get it up and running with the MilesCraft base plate..

On the T4 they have two holes ( 6mm size ) I'm not sure what they are are for but it's a great way to mount the MilesCraft base plate 

All that's needed is to pickup 2ea. 6mm x 10 mm Phil.Flat hd. screws or ALLEN flat heads screws from just about any ACE hardware store..
Take a counter sink bit and rem the two holes ( see below ) put the screws in place line up the place with the line up tool from MilesCraft and it's done that quick..you can use the standard brass guides or the brass tip ones from MilesCraft or take out the turn-lock insert and use the bigger bits without taking off the plate  (up to 2" OD )

I ran a test on the T4 and used some door jigs from milescraft and the router did very well  I would rate the T4, 4 stars out of 5 stars so far , If I just had a way to get round the metric STUFF on it  the pole stop is just a bit funky and the plate for it..very cheap...

That I need to rework it with some metric allen bolts..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

=========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ.....


Thanks ever so much for the T-4 base plate info and screw sizes, I was just about ready to write you and get some guidance on that part. I see you found an offset base, where did you get it? I don't think I need the laser/light, but sure would love the base. If I use my Milescraft base plate, what am I going to need the one I got from MLCS for? I am sure I'll just hang on to it for something down the road. 

I wonder how hard and how to go about drilling it for the T-4, any sage advice on that for me buddy? EDIT: I found this great write up by Mike so I guess my question is answered on this. http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14985-centering-your-router-mounting-plate.html

I sure do like the skis you whipped up so fast for it. How about some details on sizes for the skis and rods if you get a chance.

Thanks so much for forerunning this router and paving an easy road for me and others to follow. I rekon we are just going to have to get used to that metric junk if we are going to surrive in this new world order :cray:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The plate you have drill it out for the big guides ( OP type )
They are nice in the plunge router, I think you said you have the OP table with the guides for it,, one part for both routers 

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html

***********
" I see you found an offset base" yep,,you will really like the light,,,the older we get the more we need the light  plus you can use your router in the dark LOL LOL,,it helps a great deal when try to see the line on the project..

On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate

Or 
Offset Router Plate - Rockler Woodworking Tools

The one below is a neat one once you have the MilesCraft mounted on your router,it's just quick turn and it's locked in place,no need to switch the base plates around 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=60490&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

************

Once you have the MilesCraft place you can use it for a master for drilling the one from MLCS  or any other plate.
Just a note for drilling the mounting holes the real key is the brass guide to line things up real quick and easy 

********
" skis and rods " they are 5/16-18 x 18" long,the ski is 4" tall and 10" long and the slots are 3/8" wide ,on 3 1/2" centers..


==========



Bob said:


> BJ.....
> 
> 
> Thanks ever so much for the T-4 base plate info and screw sizes, I was just about ready to write you and get some guidance on that part. I see you found an offset base, where did you get it? I don't think I need the laser/light, but sure would love the base. If I use my Milescraft base plate, what am I going to need the one I got from MLCS for? I am sure I'll just hang on to it for something down the road.
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks BJ......

You have given me enough to keep me busy for a while to say the least :dance3:

After watching the video on the lighted offset base, I may need to look at that after all.

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Great Bob, That looks like that may fill the bill for a long time. Glad you like it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj, you haven't finished yet, get rid of that stupid three way height adjustment that at last is going out of fashion, and make a six way one as I did on the big Makita, it makes deep plunge routing so much easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" that stupid three way height adjustment"

I will if you do the same 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/general-routing/25243d1246453662-blame-bj-small-skis17.jpg
Router Forums - View Single Post - Blame Bj


=========



harrysin said:


> OK Bj, you haven't finished yet, get rid of that stupid three way height adjustment that at last is going out of fashion, and make a six way one as I did on the big Makita, it makes deep plunge routing so much easier.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I already did, the big Makita 3612C is the only one that I use for plunge routing. That being so, I'm sure that ALL members are eagerly awaiting to see what you come up with and equally importantly, what you think of the new deep routing experience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" deep routing experience " 

As you know it's not how deep it's how you use the tool 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAstqpTvm_0&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-5PXHLEWh4&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/user/milescraft
http://www.youtube.com/user/milescraft

=======



harrysin said:


> I already did, the big Makita 3612C is the only one that I use for plunge routing. That being so, I'm sure that ALL members are eagerly awaiting to see what you come up with and equally importantly, what you think of the new deep routing experience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I wanted to make sure you saw the link for Lee Valley about the offset base..it's a great offset base if you have the MilesCraft base.

I got one from Amazon for about the same price they are just a little bit quicker on shipping 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Look what I found when I got home

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bob,

I did see the link and ran across the item a few days ago, but was a little skidish of the reviews it received. There appears to be a little slop in the unit according to the reviewers.

How do you like yours? It really is an innovative design it it works good.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

It's has a little bit of slop in it but it's a plastic part but with a little bit of paper it's fine now  it has a snap lock part that could be made a little bit better...

I like it 

=======



Bob said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I did see the link and ran across the item a few days ago, but was a little skidish of the reviews it received. There appears to be a little slop in the unit according to the reviewers.
> 
> How do you like yours? It really is an innovative design it it works good.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

I haven't ruled it out as it sure looks like it would be convenient in not having to change the base plate.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Wow! I must ask you, Now, do you build the jigs and fixtures as you need then? and what are you going to do with the other 10 routers? HaHa


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

To me it's like having 10 screw drivers,they all do the same job more or less but some times you need the right one ,like the 18" Phil. long screw driver  just makes the job essayer ....and quicker 

I do sometimes build jigs as I need them but most of the time I think of what the jig can do b/4 I make it ,like putting a ratchet knob on a long screw driver...

That makes me recall the 6ft.long screw driver I needed to open a car trunk,from the inside the car from the back seat of the car,,when a mate lost his keys to the trunk,/jigs/jigs/jigs..

I'm now making the T4 more user friendly with some updates.like removing the turret stop and using 1/4" plastic for the same job but it's wide open for the bass setup bars or stock I'm using.,,now it just slides in free and easy, no knobs to get hung up on..like using it for inlay jobs,just slip the stock under the pole stop and it's dead on the right depth setting..no guess work needed 

=========



dutchman 46 said:


> Wow! I must ask you, Now, do you build the jigs and fixtures as you need then? and what are you going to do with the other 10 routers? HaHa


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob

Here's a update and a review on the T4 and the MilesCraft products, I'm sold on the T4 and MC plate and it's the best plate for any router.. bar none 

I had a full page of text and I hit the wrong key and just that quick it was [email protected]%#@!%@#.. 

I'm sure you will see all the updates on the T4 so I'm just going to post the pictures 

As you will see I'm sold on the MC products and now the T4 router is a user friendly in many ways.. 

If you have any question just ask,,I'm not going to start over on the post 

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi BJ,

Thanks for the update pictures. You really know how to soup up a router better than anyone I know. I am still waiting for some accessories to arrive from Amazon before I can work on mine so I have nothing new to share at the moment. Also being held back a little from looking after my wife who now is down in her back (probably after effects from the recent kidney stone adventures). I need to get her well so she can look after me :sad:

I appreciate all the nice pictures for me to steal ideas from, and I won't let them go to waste once I can get back out in the shop (hopefully a little this weekend at least). I am glad to hear that you like the MC offset base plate so well and I will more than likely get one heading my way before it is over with. Right now I settled for the Rockler model to get me started and I am still looking at the MilesCraft offset base also.

Appreciate the added info Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Your welcome 

SORRY about the BOSS,,I know they can be nasty 

If you are like me when I put the brass guides in place it's hard for me to get my fingers in to get the ring nut in place and get it out, but with the MC base and the turn-lock system it makes it easy...now 
Plus I can use up to 2" OD bit without removing the base plate,,i.e. rabbit bit ,slot cutters,etc.

I can just hear Harry now,about the one piece guides,,but they are a PITA when the vac.tube is in place and do like to suck up the chips all at one time..



======



Bob said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> Thanks for the update pictures. You really know how to soup up a router better than anyone I know. I am still waiting for some accessories to arrive from Amazon before I can work on mine so I have nothing new to share at the moment. Also being held back a little from looking after my wife who now is down in her back (probably after effects from the recent kidney stone adventures). I need to get her well so she can look after me :sad:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

One question for you BJ.....where did you get the LED Headlamp? That is pretty cool


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

WallMart  5.95 
also from
http://www.amazon.com/Flood-HeadLam...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1250861982&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/7-LED-ADJUSTA...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1250861955&sr=1-1
========



Bob said:


> One question for you BJ.....where did you get the LED Headlamp? That is pretty cool


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

haha... that was too easy :laugh:

We go there about twice a week and I'll look for one.

Thanks!!!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello BobJ

i see the mc base come with an adapter for using the pc type guide bushings. do you use them more often than the mc bushings?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey levon

I do like the brass guides,it's a old thing I guess but the new MC guides now have brass inserts too, I have not given them a work out yet but they look great 

==========



levon said:


> hello BobJ
> 
> i see the mc base come with an adapter for using the pc type guide bushings. do you use them more often than the mc bushings?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ

i like the looks of the milescraft base. i also think the jig or wrench as i would call it to take out and put in the guides is a great idea.

well, ive got so much to do for the next month or so, that my woodworking looks like it will have to take a back seat.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bj,

Another quick question for you on the pictures. I noticed that you modified the depth stop by removing the 3 point crown and replacing it with a flat surface. What is the advantage or reason for that change?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Yep, turret was in the way,it's true you can use the tall point of the turret to set the pole stop but it was like most just a little bit of rock and roll when you put the brass setup bars in place or if you do like me slip in the part (like the hinges) it's flat on the turret stop now or the stock I'm going to use for the inlay.
I did at 1st.just pop off the turret but the hole for the bearing for the turret is right under the pole stop and it will drop right into the hole,not good so I added the 1/4" thick plastic for a true flat stop for the pole stop 

I like it so well I rework two other routers that way 

========



Bob said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Another quick question for you on the pictures. I noticed that you modified the depth stop by removing the 3 point crown and replacing it with a flat surface. What is the advantage or reason for that change?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

That makes good sense and something I need to plan on doing as well. Thanks for clarifying that for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Your Welcome

It's funny when I get carried away with something I go over board, the one Craftsman I reworked took me 2 hours to get done  a real tricky item on that one 

==========



Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> That makes good sense and something I need to plan on doing as well. Thanks for clarifying that for me.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Your Welcome
> 
> ...


If it only took 2 minutes it wouldn't have been as much fun! <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I like a challenge but not work ..  I do like to make just one not 4 of them to get it just right 


=====



BigJimAK said:


> If it only took 2 minutes it wouldn't have been as much fun! <g>


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL, I hear you *there*, Bob!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay BJ...... I finally broke down and ordered that MC offset base adapter today :yes4: I told the boss it was all your fault :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I'm sure you will like it, if not you can string it for a great deluxe ping pong paddle 

=========





Bob said:


> Okay BJ...... I finally broke down and ordered that MC offset base adapter today :yes4: I told the boss it was all your fault :haha:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

a know Bob, i like to pull on your leg a little, But i feel a lot like you do as far as building jigs, and a better tool to fit my needs. Thats why i have a shop full of woodworking, body shop, and tool and die tools, that I've got along the way! Good job.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A little update for Bj and others interested.

I finally got a little time to get in the shop and mount the MC base plate.... EZ PZ except I think I would go with 12mm long on those screws rather than 10mm recommended by Bj, just would make it a little less stressful :wacko: Maybe 12mm are not as common or something???

I took those cheesy threaded screw rods with nuts off the 3 point crown adjuster and left the rest as was. This will retain the ease of nibbling at a cut in 3 passes if needed, but still get rid of that cheap rig they put on there. If a problem arises that I don't currently see, then I will most likely go with Bj's option of a small round disc in it's place.

I took it for a quick spin with a test dado just for fun. I think the T-4 and the MC base are going to make a nice combination like Bj said. A great little machine. 

Tomorrow my offset MC base should arrive and I hope to get to Wal-Mart to pick up that LED head lamp so I can complete the modifications and move on to making some real sawdust with the new toy.

More to follow in a few days.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Can someone take a Picture of just the Router Motor with out the base (the bit end). 
Thanks, Larry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

It looks the same ,almost like the Orange die grinder I posted,it drops into a sq.pocket on the router base and a bolt locks it in to the pocket (see bolt in the snapshots) it has a add on part to lock the shaft so the bit can be remove with the black push in button on the side of the add on part,,maybe Bob N. will takes his down to parts for a snapshot but I will pass 

Have a good one


http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...70-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home-1208.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...70-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home-1209.jpg

===========



woodie26 said:


> Can someone take a Picture of just the Router Motor with out the base (the bit end).
> Thanks, Larry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a neat little router. I might have to pick one of those up soon for making bases for my carvings. Thanks for all the pics Bob and Bob and Harry!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

woodie26

Router Forums - View Single Post - Help

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15833-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home.html
==========


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Bob,
Thanks for the Pics!
Larry


----------



## rockrat46 (Sep 7, 2009)

the best part is all the cool toys!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update for the light on the router,it's going to have a 25 LED setup now, it's REAL bright  for old guys like me that need all the light that I can get 



================


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I got mine at Wal-Mart just like BJ said and "bright" is an understatement :big_boss:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I can see the glow from here BJ:sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You know I need to ask what you paid for yours 

14.oo bucks for mine..Amazon 

============



Bob said:


> I got mine at Wal-Mart just like BJ said and "bright" is an understatement :big_boss:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> You know I need to ask what you paid for yours
> 
> ...


 I am almost ashamed to tell you that mine was only $3.88 at my local Wal-Mart


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob for the feed back...

I need to hang around you more,1st.a great scroll saw at a great price now a light.

Next time I'm going to buy something I'm going to ask to borrow your lucky rabbit foot 

=====



Bob said:


> I am almost ashamed to tell you that mine was only $3.88 at my local Wal-Mart


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Bob for the feed back...
> 
> I need to hang around you more,1st.a great scroll saw at a great price now a light.
> 
> ...


You mean to admit that I am cheaper than you are? :laugh:


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

*ques. about that T4 router*

Nice router btw. It looks like something I could use...maybe. Can it be used to round over cherry or maple 3/4" stock. I have made some mirrors with a free form outside and a matching inside. The old clunker I used was very heavy. I also want to do inlays, designs etc. on pistol, rifle and rod cases. 
Is this the place to ask such a quesion.
Good luck with it.
Frank


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

frankjay02 said:


> Nice router btw. It looks like something I could use...maybe. Can it be used to round over cherry or maple 3/4" stock. I have made some mirrors with a free form outside and a matching inside. The old clunker I used was very heavy. I also want to do inlays, designs etc. on pistol, rifle and rod cases.
> Is this the place to ask such a quesion.
> Good luck with it.
> Frank


Frank,

This is a perfect place for your questions and yes, this will do everything you have asked about.


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Bob, in a previous post you said,

"This one looks like it's going to fit the bill,, I will post the other end of the book end routers in a day or two,,it's in parts right now,,putting on a new base plate from MilesCraft and drilling and mounting some built in LED lights maybe and some ski rods."

I have wanted to install LED lights on my router for some time but have not come up with a good method. Would you mind sharing your thoughts on how to install built-in LED's - I'm really interested in your method.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Well I said well it must be time for me to add to your post without stepping on your post...like you I'm excited about the new router,,
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob

I see the skis of the T4 is +/- 20" lang (+/- 50 cm)
So i will make it
Santé


----------



## Applejack (Jan 27, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> AFTER I buy a Bosch Colt you guys do this! Nice toys!!! I like the plunge idea! Congrats!



Not to worry! I'm in the same boat! Love my Bosch Colt! Never, never, never forget - you can't have too many routers  Need I say more?

-Don


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

And I thought I had too many toys.tools......


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

Now for sale at Woodcraft for $99.00 ( no I don't own it)
Bot mine from amazon for $120.00


----------

